# Hello from a new poster:



## independent minded (May 3, 2016)

Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)

I'm also interested in movies , particularly classic films of the 1960's, exotic birds, walking, bicycling, Martial Arts, and do metalwork.  I also reside in a rather large artists' community in a blue-collar city just a little bit north of Boston.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 3, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> 
> I'm also interested in movies , particularly classic films of the 1960's, exotic birds, walking, bicycling, Martial Arts, and do metalwork.  I also reside in a rather large artists' community in a blue-collar city just a little bit north of Boston.


Welcome!  You should post some of your metal work


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 3, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> 
> I'm also interested in movies , particularly classic films of the 1960's, exotic birds, walking, bicycling, Martial Arts, and do metalwork.  I also reside in a rather large artists' community in a blue-collar city just a little bit north of Boston.



_*Hell, and welcome to the funny farm...*_


----------



## turzovka (May 3, 2016)

independent minded said:


> My politics are what some people would call very mixed.


And some other people would call them "very mixed up."  * : )* 

jk --  Actually the waffling democrats and independents here could use some support, so welcome.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

I'm not really in to politics but do join in convo's from time to time about it.....

What got me to join here some time back was the multitude of different forums encompassing all kinds of topics and discussions...not JUST politics. 
Welcome and I hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> 
> I'm also interested in movies , particularly classic films of the 1960's, exotic birds, walking, bicycling, Martial Arts, and do metalwork.  I also reside in a rather large artists' community in a blue-collar city just a little bit north of Boston.


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> > Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> ...


BTW, Welcome!


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

I'd like to see some of your art metal work.


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'd like to see some of your art metal work.


Some of my metal art work.


----------



## independent minded (May 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I'd like to see some of your art metal work.





Gracie said:


> I'd like to see some of your art metal work.



That small photo is one example of my metalwork.  I'm in the process of trying to figure out how to post them on here, so, if I only do one at a home, here's hoping that you can bear with me.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 3, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## skye (May 3, 2016)

Is the op a democrat?

oh

welcome I guess


----------



## Hossfly (May 3, 2016)

skye said:


> Is the op a democrat?
> 
> oh
> 
> welcome I guess


She said she usta was a Democrat


----------



## skye (May 3, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Is the op a democrat?
> ...




what is usta....Hossfly


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 3, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see some of your art metal work.
> ...



   Some of my metal artwork ...


----------



## skye (May 3, 2016)

what is usta?


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

Oy.

Used To Be=Usta


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




  This one sold for thousands.........just kidding.
It only cost me around 1,2,3,4 .....around nine bucks and I got nothing.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

Do you do metal work like the double wings on Castaway?


----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Militants (May 4, 2016)

Welcome mr cool.


----------



## independent minded (May 4, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Welcome
> 
> View attachment 73750





Ridgerunner said:


> Welcome
> 
> View attachment 73750





Gracie said:


> Do you do metal work like the double wings on Castaway?



Nope.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2016)

ok


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> 
> I'm also interested in movies , particularly classic films of the 1960's, exotic birds, walking, bicycling, Martial Arts, and do metalwork.  I also reside in a rather large artists' community in a blue-collar city just a little bit north of Boston.



Welcome Independent Minded......I hope you enjoy posting here....so where's this artist's community close to Boston?  I lived in NH for 5 years some time back....and never heard of it.  One of my sons is a graphic artist and got a very good start at West High School in New Hampshire....but I never knew there was an artist community nearby.  

Anyway....have fun posting.


----------



## independent minded (May 5, 2016)

Mertex said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> > Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> ...




Hi, Meretex.  Thank you for welcoming me here to the forum.  I live in Somerville, MA, which is just north of Boston, and was part of Boston's Charlestown section more than 150 years ago, but seceded, and created its own city Administration.  

Glad to hear that your son has been so successful as a graphic artist.  New Hampshire is about an hour or so north of Massachusetts, depending on how far up in New Hampshire one drives to from here.  

I've enjoyed posting here so far.


----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > independent minded said:
> ...



Thank you.  I lived in Bedford, NH.....and worked at Hanscom AFB....the drive was brutal, especially in the winter, but that is the most beautiful place I have ever lived.  Being from Texas I couldn't handle the winters...was glad to leave.  Hope to see your posts in the Forum.


----------



## independent minded (May 7, 2016)

Mertex said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Hi again, Merete!  You're welcome.  It must've been a pretty tough commute back and forth to and from your job at Hansom AFB.  I can imagine that the drive was especially brutal in the winter.   The winters can be, and often enough, have been, rather hit or miss, if one gets the drift.  Nobody can really predict what our New England winters will be like. 

Are you happier in Texas?  It sounds like it.


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > independent minded said:
> ...



Yes, I'm happier in Texas.  It is my home....born and raised here, can't handle harsh winters.  I experienced what New Englanders call "noreaster" and it was scary driving in it.   It should be getting really hot here in a couple of months......argh.....this is the time when I would like to be in New England...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 9, 2016)

Mertex said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Here in west Texas we don't worry too much about snow though driving in the spring and fall can be fun..........


----------



## independent minded (May 10, 2016)

Mertex said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I can understand that.  It's what one is used to.  I was raised here in the Boston area, in a suburb of Boston, and when I began going to school in Boston, and therefore got a taste of city living, and found myself liking it better than the 'burbs or the boonies, I was adamant about continuing to live in the city, here in the Boston area, and it came true.  I couldn't see myself setting up roots anywhere else, although I do like to  visit other places from time to time.


Mertex said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## independent minded (May 10, 2016)

Mertex said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



New England can be beautiful in the summer, and, if you like to swim, there are plenty of ocean beaches to be had.  It can and does get hot and humid in New England here in the summer, too, however.  Our seasons (particularly the winter and summer) are often rather hit-or-miss, if one gets the drift.


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > independent minded said:
> ...



If you're talking about sandstorms....I experienced those in Lancaster, California....and they're just as bad as snow storms...


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > independent minded said:
> ...



I think New England is beautiful year round.....it's beautiful in the winter when there is snow everywhere and you feel like you are  inside a Christmas card....but I'm not so sure about the ocean beaches.  It seemed to me the beaches were too rocky and it was never really hot enough to enjoy going in the water.  It seemed to get hot for about two days in the summer there....and then it would ease up.  I believed my neighbors when they said New England was 9 months of winter and 3 months of bad sledding...if you get my drift...


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> 
> I'm also interested in movies , particularly classic films of the 1960's, exotic birds, walking, bicycling, Martial Arts, and do metalwork.  I also reside in a rather large artists' community in a blue-collar city just a little bit north of Boston.


I enjoy the classic films of the sixties also, that is when they started showing boobies...


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Except that snow doesn't get in your ears, eyes and up your nose....


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> 
> I'm also interested in movies , particularly classic films of the 1960's, exotic birds, walking, bicycling, Martial Arts, and do metalwork.  I also reside in a rather large artists' community in a blue-collar city just a little bit north of Boston.


You sound cool daddyo and it sounds like a cool place to live. I live on a lake in metro Detroit. Nice town.

What do you do for $ and how old are you? I'm 45 and in sales.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> > Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> ...


Name some good movies from the 60s


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> > Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> ...


Car sales?


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > independent minded said:
> ...


No I'm in manufacturing. That's all I'm saying


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > independent minded said:
> ...


_*Pagan Island
Peeping Tom
Spartacus
Pardon My Pigment
The Plumber's Friend
Drive-In Me Crazy*_


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Manufacturing sales.....Are you ashamed?
Is it like for marital aids?


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

T


Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > independent minded said:
> ...


There are things I'd hate to do. Real estate insurance or car sales


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> T
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> ...


I dislike sales period.....I prefer to do tradesmen work, I did like being an electronic idiot in industry and the military...


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I would never want anyone to ever find out I'm sealybobo. He's an asshole


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It does if you're caught in an avalanche!


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I have to push men at work, so they know I'm a dick.......


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


That don't happen much in flatland ....We only had around 6 inches of snow this winter.........


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2016)

We only get about 2 inches every 10 years or so........


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

Mertex said:


> We only get about 2 inches every 10 years or so........


Well I bet you are wanting some..............You must live by dear old Dad, he's in Yuma...


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


The president of my company said "not too many people can do what you do". I have a nack for finding the decision makers and getting them to buy from me. Or finding companies that could use what we offer. It's a numbers game. Games are fun. So's commissions and bonus'. This is the best salary I've ever made. Always had high commission low salary jobs and I hate those sales jobs too. Im the only one who does what I do at my company so it's not really sales. It's shooting fish in a barrell.

Id like to be a top real estate or car salesman but you gotta start at the bottom and will probably always stress. My jobs not stressful


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


My cousins started their own real estate company in Siloam Springs, Arkanass, but I have no desire..I'll just sell confederate flags and cheap knives on the side of the road when I get to old to do trade work...But I love being self employed..I hated working for corporate America, hell the Army treated me better than any fortune 500 companies I've worked for......


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We only get about 2 inches every 10 years or so........
> ...



Oh no.......I would never live in Arizona....I'm in central Texas....we don't have sand where I live, except at Home Depot.


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I lived in Copperas Cove and Killeen and it twas sandy Randy., not as sandy as Columbia, South Carolina but sandy and powdered dust..I'm sorry your in Texass, so are all my ex wives.....I grew up in OKC, which meant dust storms sometimes lasting a week or more....


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I didn't say there wasn't any sand in Texas......we do have a coast, you know, and many areas of Texas are quite sandy, like El Paso....but not where I live.  I'm close to San Antonio in the Hill Country......and I bet your ex wives love that you're not in Texas.


----------



## independent minded (May 12, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Wow!  I can imagine!  At least snow eventually melts, without doing too much damage to the car (although snowstorms have caused a great many accidents!).  Sandstorms and dust storms  can be just as awful, from what I hear.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2016)

Mertex said:


> We only get about 2 inches every 10 years or so........


Sounds like a personal problem.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Out here in the high desert if the wind is under 30mph we consider it a light breeze.........


----------



## Moonglow (May 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> independent minded said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


How is the VD capital of the USA now days?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > independent minded said:
> ...


Didn't know it was called that. 

With any luck by this time next month (if not sooner) we'll live in New Mexico.


----------



## Moonglow (May 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


When I was stationed at Fart Hood, that is what El Paso was called..


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Hi--I'm new to this board, and I'm interested in some lively discussions, as well as posting some threads of my own.  My politics are what some people would call very mixed.  I was a Democrat for a long time, but I recently switched to the Independent Party (or Unenrolled, as it's called in my present city of residence.)
> 
> I'm also interested in movies , particularly classic films of the 1960's, exotic birds, walking, bicycling, Martial Arts, and do metalwork.  I also reside in a rather large artists' community in a blue-collar city just a little bit north of Boston.


Hello, it's me.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


That's what ya get for being stationed at Fort Hood......  El Paso was a hell of a way to go just to get VD though........


----------

